# Tugs built by P K Harris



## meechingman

My late father's last ship was the tug Meeching. She was built in 1960 at PK Harris's yard in Appledore, Devon. I'd be interested if anyone has any info or pix of tugs built by Harris in the 1950's and 1960's, especially those with hydroconic hulls. I wonder how many are still around? If they're anything like Meeching, probably quite a few.
Thanks, Andy G


----------



## awateah2

The Kingson Buci ex Shoreham Port Authority is still around, now owned by Frank Pearce tugs of Poole ?


----------



## meechingman

*Kingston Buci*

Ah yes, I remember her, Shoreham ordered her as a 'mini-Meeching', after seeing how she worked at Newhaven. (Which is exactly what British Railways had done - ordering a slightly larger and more powerful version of Diligent and Dominant from Dover.) Buci's move to Poole went with a name change to Kingston Lacey, I believe.
Andy G


----------



## awateah2

I thnk you are right there Andy !


----------



## sandman

Tugs Built By Pk Harris Are As Follows
1955. Prestwick,ashbrooke,alnwick Bamburgh 119tons Each.sidney Cove 245.90 Tons,m.s.c Sabre,sceptre 147 Tons Each,jarrara/hove 107 Tons.
1956. M.s.c Scimitar 147 Tons,marsden 122 Tons.
1957.m.s.c Sovereign 147 Tons,delphinus 178.60 Tons,diligent,dominant 161 Tons,carrickfergus 101 Tons
1958. Lady Cecilia/licorne/taikoo Wanchun/tay Tam. 162 Tons,tur/lew 113 Tons,thunderer 208 Tons,hazelgarth 230 Tons,hart,seaton 145 Tons Each
1959,stanton/helen M Mcallister 152tons,throstan/taqatwar 145 Tons,willowgarth 230tons,st Woolos,llanwern 152 Tons,ekole Creek 158 Tons,stranton 145 Tons,salvage Monarch 219 Tons,orkan 113 Tons,clomel/cruiser 207 Tons,cashel/portgarth 207 Tons
1960.burgermaster Vandamme 150 Tons,meeching 152 Tons.foundation vibert 236 tons
1961 Maplegarth,cedergarth 213 Tons,m.s.c Tern,tallisman 124 Tons Each
1962 Svarta Bjorn,castor 275.56 Tons Each
1963 Pollux 253 Tons,brittonia/decca Navigator 568.75 Tons,last Tug Under Pk Harris,then On It Became Appledore Shipbuilders,in The 50,60s They Built Many Smaller Tugs With The Hydroclonic Hull Shape.


----------



## BarryG

*Ashbrooke plans*

Would any one have any drawings for the superstructure of the Ashbrooke, or Alnwick. My late Grandfather worked on the Ashbrooke and I'm trying to build a model of her. 
Thanks Barry.


----------



## japottinger

*Hydroconic*

There were quite a few trawlers built on the Burness & Corlett patented Hydroconic design mainly by the Mitchison shipyard. I have a few shots of this type.
Also licensed to built in odd locations abroad. 
Try Don Jones at Southampton office of Burness & Corlett for drawingsa very helpful chap.


----------



## R58484956

Burness & Corlet + southampton 02380339449.


----------



## sandman

You could try ringing DML APPLEDORE,I belive they still have drawings at the yard in storage,but how far they go back iam unsure.


----------



## meechingman

*Dml*

They're not much help. I asked about plans for the Meeching (1960) and all they could do was refer me to the local museum. They unfortunately didn't have anything on record.

Andy G


----------



## BarryG

Thanks for the replys. I did write to the shipyard sometime ago but unfortunatly they didn't reply. Pat Wiggett at the North Devon Maritime Museum was very helpfull. She told me that the hydroconic tug plans had to be returned to Burness Corlet as soon as the tugs were finished. When Burness Corlet changed over to CAD all the old paper plans were throwen out. NE Murray in Kent owns the Nore Swale ex Alnwick but so far hasn't replied to letters or e mails. Would the Ashbrooke and her sisters have been in the shipping press eg.The Motor Ship?


----------



## sandman

I have spoken to pat at the museum on wednesday,and she is going to try and sort something out for me regarding some drawings,or poss were they could be obtained.


----------



## BarryG

Posted some photos and drawings in the gallery. May be of interest.


----------



## meechingman

*dates query*

Sandman, your list of dates of PK Harris tugs was most informative, but I was curious about a couple of things. 

Kingston Buci is not on your list but was, as far as I can find in the local museum (Newhaven) records, built in 1960 for the Shoreham Harbour Board. She was a '1/2 size Meeching' (a quote from one of the museum's books) and served the port for many years before becoming Kingston Lacy at Poole.

Lady Cecelia is on your list as built in 1958. However, I can remember going to Appledore in 1965 with my parents to see the P K Harris yard. On the slip was a tug called Lady Cecelia, in the dock was a dredger called Hoveringham 1, and moored alongside was the tug Carrickfergus. In the Appledore museum is an aerial photo of the yard, dated 1965, with Hoverigham 1 being built and a tug on the slip. Our museum's books on tugs show Lady Cecelia as built in 1965 or 1966 respectively.

Any ideas. Was the 1958 Lady Cecelia replaced in '65? Would the yard still have been Harris at the time?

Cheers,
Andy G

PS. I managed to find a pic of Burgemeester Vandamme. Very different superstructure and only one funnel, but identical hull design (allowing for the belting strip) and engines. She and Meeching came off the slip one after the other


----------



## sandman

You Are Correct Pk Did Build The Kingston Buci She Was Aprox 76 Tons,i Had Only Put The Larger Of The Tugs They Built, Also They Built Two Lady Cecilia The One In 1965,was Larger Than The One Built In 1958,and By Then Pk Harris Was Then Appledore Shipbuilders(1964)


----------



## meechingman

Many thanks for the info, Sandman. (Thumb) I also wondered what tug you were skipper of.

As there's been a bit of interest in the many PK tugs and hydroconics, maybe there's scope for a gallery of their own? (Subtle hint to admin??) Also, anyone know if there's been a Sea Breezes / Ships Monthly article on this? If not, I may write one.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## sandman

The Tug I Skippered Belonged To The Shipyard,and She Was The Lundy Puffin,around 25 Tons And Built In 1966,she Is Used For Launches And Sea Trials.


----------



## sandman

Hopefully have managed to secure some drawings of the carrickfergus,will try and get them copied next week.


----------



## maxferrie

Any body got pictures of Hazelgarth. Deck details required, winches and bridge layout inside and out.?????????????
maxferrie


----------



## Geoff Bray

*Hazelgarth*

Hi There,
I was an apprentice engineer at WILLIAM CUBBINS in Birkenhead when the "Hazelgarth" came around to the mersey on her maiden voyage. It had to be about 1961-62. William Cubbins was a ship repair company that was owned by Rea Towing, we used to do all the repair work on Rea's tugs. I did a repair on the Hazelgarth the second day after she arrived, one of the journeymen was installing a small water line in the galley, and was fitting a clip to the pipe and drilled a hole right through the bulkhead into the engine room and into the main engine cooling water expansion tank, causing a big leak in the engine room. We had to cut an even bigger hole through the galley bulkhead and weld the hole in the tank, then weld a blank over and grind it all flush and have it painted.
What a job,
I remember it was an awesome tug compared with what was sailing on the river in those times.
In the five years I was an apprentice I worked on all the Rea tugs on the Mersey, some of them were coal burners that we converted to oil, all steam reciprocating engines.
Sorry I don't have a photo of the Hazelgarth 
Best regards
Geoff Bray


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

You can find Hazelgarth here:

http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/viewalbum.asp?folder=REA+TOWINING+COMPANY

And some nice shots from Brian Fisher:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=38139

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=38140


----------



## maxferrie

*Hazelgarth*

Thanks for the info "ruud" and Geoff Bray, nice to hear from you both. Sorry I have been off the air with a computer failure so couldn't pick up your messages.
Kind regards Max Ferrie


----------



## marsat2

Hello Meechingman, latest position of Meeching is Number three Bouy at Queenborough. Cheers.... JIM


----------



## jim barnes

Posting bySandman.
Britonia/Decca Navigator 568.75 tons, last tug under PK Harris, are there any plans or pictures of this vessel, i have the Britonia/ Decca Surveyor in my gallery but would like any more with info, anything at all in fact (Thumb)


----------



## dorset-john

*KINSTON LACEY ex KINGSTON BUCCI*

Hello, I have just joined this forum. I am a Naval Architect local to Poole, Dorset.
The ship was bought by Poole Harbour Commissioners to replace "Wendy Ann".
She was never owned by Frank Pierce.

Kingston Lacy is a local stately home, and hence the new nome was appropriate and minimised the cutting of new name letters!

With the growth of the port and larger ferries employed on the Poole Cherbourg service she was found to be under-powered.
In 1995 I was acting as consultant to Poole Harbour Commissioners, and we did a study into the possibility of converting her to a twin screw vessel of 1600 bhp. She was really too narrow for this, and it was rather a major job to consider on a 1960 vintage vessel.

At the end of the day I designed the present Poole tug "Herbert Ballam", and the "Kingston Lacey" was sold to local workboat operator Rod Jenkins.
She was always very well kept, and as a harbour tug spent a lot of her time on stand-by rather than working hard.

I looked up my files and I still have the original PK Harris drawings, GA, Lines, Shell Expansion, Docking Plan and Sternframe and Rudder. There is enough information here for someone to make an accurate model.

Best regards, this is a most interesting website!


----------



## RayJordandpo

There used to be a tug in Grimsby called 'Lady Cecilia' owned by Piggotts. I'm sure she was buit in Appledore.


----------



## meechingman

Ray, you're right. In fact, there were two of them. One built in 1958, similar to Diligent and Dominant from Dover, and a Mk II version in 1966. I have photos of the second but need some of the original. (anyone out there got some??)

Dorset-John. Kingston Buci was often thought of as a 'Mini Meeching', and was built immediately after her. Single screw, just one Lister Blackstone diesel instead of two. Meeching and Kingston Buci occasionally worked together on any 'awkward' jobs at Shoreham. I was sent some photos of her at Dover a little while back - she looked immaculate for a tug approaching 50 years old.


Nice to know you've got the plans. My own GA plans of Meeching were returned to me after many years - my Dad had somehow given them away to the curator of our local museum. One day, I've promised myself that I will build a model!

Andy


----------



## goelette

There are four P.K.Harris built tugs in eastern Canada.
Florence M ex Point Vibert ex Foundation Vibert, built in 1961- twin screw, hydroconic hull.
Ocean Golf ex Helen M. McAllister, launched as Stanton in 1959, completed in Canada. Since converted to a combi tug.
Omni St-Laurent ex Diligent, built 1957 for Dover Harbour Board- she was retired this year and is due to be scrapped.
Salvage Monarch, built in 1959 and laid up.
I will post a photo of Omni St-Laurent.


----------



## meechingman

Thanks for posting the excellent pic of Omni St Laurent. She did well to go past 50 and still look good. Meeching is 50 next month and undergoing restoration. I may go up and take the current owner a birthday cake!

According to my Harris Yard List, the missing major tugs in my photo collection (there are some smaller ones that aren't listed) from 1954 onwards are:

Broomley - 1954
Sidlesham - 1955
M-773 (maybe not a tug?) 1955
Hove - ex Jarrara - 1956
Georgeham - 1957
Taikoo - ex Licorne - ex Lady Cecilia (I) - 1958
Tay Tam - ex Wanchun - 1958
Taqatwar - ex Throston - 1959
Orkan - 1959
Svarta Bjorn - 1962
Castor - 1962
Pollux - 1963

If anyone has news or, better still, any photos of any of these, I'd be grateful.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Cobbydale

Rea tugs Hazelgarth Willowgarth Cerdargarth and Maplegarth were all built by P K Harris, as were the S class MSC tugs.


----------



## meechingman

Yes indeed, and nice looking tugs they are. I have photos of all of these ones.
I can now take Sidlesham, M773 and Georgeham off the list as they are Ham class sweepers.
Andy


----------



## hippo-dave

*Tugs built by PK Harris*



meechingman said:


> Thanks for posting the excellent pic of Omni St Laurent. She did well to go past 50 and still look good. Meeching is 50 next month and undergoing restoration. I may go up and take the current owner a birthday cake!
> 
> According to my Harris Yard List, the missing major tugs in my photo collection (there are some smaller ones that aren't listed) from 1954 onwards are:
> 
> Broomley - 1954
> Sidlesham - 1955
> M-773 (maybe not a tug?) 1955
> Hove - ex Jarrara - 1956
> Georgeham - 1957
> Taikoo - ex Licorne - ex Lady Cecilia (I) - 1958
> Tay Tam - ex Wanchun - 1958
> Taqatwar - ex Throston - 1959
> Orkan - 1959
> Svarta Bjorn - 1962
> Castor - 1962
> Pollux - 1963
> 
> If anyone has news or, better still, any photos of any of these, I'd be grateful.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Hi Meechingman, I think you have accidently split one tug into two. The LADY CECILIA of 1959 became LICORNE in 1963, TAIKOO WANCHUN in 1969, TAI TAM in 1972 and GERONIMO in 1974. The confusion may have arisen because LADY CECILIA spanned two years, she was launched in Sept 1958 but completed in April 1959 and you may have one part of the name in one year and the other in the second year.
I have photos of SVARTA BJORN and ORKAN but I don't know where I got them from, so cannot meet the rules of the site. By the way ORKAN was built by T Mitchison of Gateshead in 1959. I think Mitchison were in the same Group. I would be interested in seeing a photo of TUR which has been mentioned above, but I cannot find it. I have never seen photos of THROSTON, JARRARA, CASTOR or POLLUX. If you would like a copy of the photos mentioned then you can contact me on dave.waller @ blueyonder.co.uk


----------



## meechingman

Thanks for the clarification. Most likely a typo in the original yard list I was sent (to which someone had added the name changes).

P K Harris and Mitchison were partners with designers Burness Corlett in a company called Seawork Ltd. B C also licensed a couple of other yards worldwide to build the hydroconic design. One was in Australia, I forget the other one.

Regards
Andy


----------



## goelette

*Point Vibert*

I posted a photo of Point Vibert (ex Foundation Vibert) She was built to work in Baie Comeau, Quebec and Sept Iles, Quebec in summer and Halifax in winter. Since that work was largely docking bulk carriers, she was given an extra deck so the master could see the ship's deck.
She is still running as Florence M. Last summer she was towing a barge loaded with pulpwood on the St.Lawrence River. 
In her wheelhouse there is a brass plaque stating that she has a hydroconic hull, designed by Burness Corlett.
She is a twin screw vessel with Fairbanks Morse engines.
I have seen several tugs built by Russel Brothers (later Russel-Hipwell) in Owen Sound, Ontario, Canada, that appeared to have a hydroconic hull form.


----------



## BillH

FOUNDATION VIBERT 

O.N. 314082. 236g. 29.34 x 8.92 x 3.982 metres oa.
Two, 4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (206 x 254mm) 4-38D8-1/8 type oil engines manufactured by Fairbanks Morse & Company, La Grange, Illinois, geared to twin screw shafts. 1,700 bhp. 20 tons bollard pull. 12 kts.


24.10.1960: Launched as FOUNDATION VIBERT by P. K. Harris & Sons Ltd., Appledore (Yard No. 132) for Foundation Maritime Ltd., Canada. 15.4.1961: Completed. Registered at Halifax N. S. 1963: Owners restyled as Foundation Corporation of Canada Ltd., (Foundation Maritime Ltd., managers). 26.8.1968: Owners sold to Marine Industries Ltd., Sorel. 27.8.1968: MIL Tug & Salvage Ltd., appointed managers. 17.11.1971: Managers acquired as a subsidiary by Smit & Cory International Port Towage Ltd. 1.1.1973: Business re-incorporated as Eastern Canada Towing Ltd., and vessel purchased. 1974: Renamed POINT VIBERT. 1989: Company became 100% owned by Cory Towage Ltd. Still in service January 2000.


----------



## goelette

The bhp was considered by the crew to be an over statement. She was also notoriously hard to keep on course. This was not much of a problem in the harbour, but at sea was a major nuisance.
Sold in 2006 by Eastern Canada Towing (Svitzer) to McKeil Workboats, Hamilton, Ontario and renamed Florence M.


----------



## meechingman

I'm guessing she was re-engined at some point. Many of the Harris builds seem to have had Lister Blackstone diesels and 1700hp seems rather higher than other Harris tugs of the same era.


----------



## BillH

meechingman said:


> I'm guessing she was re-engined at some point. Many of the Harris builds seem to have had Lister Blackstone diesels and 1700hp seems rather higher than other Harris tugs of the same era.


No, she was built with these engines as specified by the shipowner. The details were taken from the shipbuilding record cards at Lloyd's Register when I was researching my Book on Cory Towage Group.
All the FOUNDATION V xxxxx tugs built by Davie at Lauzon were fitted with Fairbanks machinery also. I suppose same enginebuilder for standardisation and ease of spares etc.

Bill


----------



## goelette

Yes that's right, Foundation was all Fairbanks then. They were building a whole fleet of tugs, 1 in 1956, 1 in 1958, 6 in 1962, 1 in 1963-all at Davie Shipbuilding in Lauzon, QC. Foundation Vibert was odd man out, built by P.K.Harris, but with Fairbanks Morse engines.


----------



## peter james campbell

Cobbydale said:


> Rea tugs Hazelgarth Willowgarth Cerdargarth and Maplegarth were all built by P K Harris, as were the S class MSC tugs.


Hi , I am building model boat of the Rea / Cory tug Maplegarth . Have you History /info / build details would be useful . 

Cheers pete.


----------



## BillH

peter james campbell said:


> Hi , I am building model boat of the Rea / Cory tug Maplegarth . Have you History /info / build details would be useful .
> 
> Cheers pete.


MAPLEGARTH 
O.N. 303192. 213g. 100'0" x 28'4" x 11'6"oa.
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (10¼" x 14½") oil engines manufactured by Ruston & Hornsby Ltd., Lincoln, single reduction geared to a single fixed pitch propeller. 1,300 bhp. 18 tons bollard pull. 12 kts.
4.6.1961: Keel laid by P. K. Harris & Sons Ltd., Appledore (Yard No. 137) for Rea Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool. 
22.9.1961: Launched. 
7.3.1962: Completed. Registered at Liverpool. 
1985: Transferred to Cory Ship Towage Ltd. 
1985: Owner restyled Cory Towage Ltd. 
9.1992: Sold to Seacore Ltd., Falmouth, and renamed SEAGARTH, under Honduras registry. 
Still in service January 2000.


----------



## Willowgarth

To Meechingman, To the best of my memory Andy the Hazelgarth and Willowgarth had full Hydroconic hulls and were not very good at manoevring, they took ages to bring up. The Maple and Cedar were modified but still with double chine hulls and were very much better as was the Beechgarth a near sister built by Yarwoods at Northwich. Cheers, Fred


----------



## R736476

For Meechingman, re PK Harris yardlist:
BROOMLEY was a LEY class inshore minesweeper. Subsequently renamed WATCHFUL whilst attached to the Fishery Protection Squadron.


----------



## gdturner

*Throston*

Attached a couple of photos from my Dad's collection.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## meechingman

Thanks R736476. Have some photos of Watchful at our Museum.

Graeme, also very many thanks, not many missing from my lists now!


----------



## todd

gdturner said:


> Attached a couple of photos from my Dad's collection.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme


She looks like either the 'Hart' or 'Stranton' of Hartlepool or could she be a sister & separate build ?

Jim


----------



## meechingman

There were 5 sisters in this class, Jim. Hart, Stranton, Throston and Seaton, plus Helen M McAllister. (I* think* she was laid down as Stranton but transferred and renamed prior to launch, and another Stranton was built. Anyone able to confirm this?)


----------



## tommy lightfoot

BarryG said:


> Would any one have any drawings for the superstructure of the Ashbrooke, or Alnwick. My late Grandfather worked on the Ashbrooke and I'm trying to build a model of her.
> Thanks Barry.


i have the g.a. drawings of the prestwick, i was on the ashbrook with your
grandfather if he was on in 1955 then i went chief of the alnwick, then the
prestwick, also a short stint on the george 5th
was your grandfather called gibson i can let you have a copy of the drawings
let me know your address
regards
tommy lightfoot
the prestwick is identical to the ashbrook but had a flying bridge added
1958 during the tugmans strike


----------



## gdturner

*Ashbrooke and Alnwick*

Hi,

Couple of photos attached for your collection.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## meechingman

Fantastic, thanks


----------



## tommy lightfoot

BarryG said:


> Would any one have any drawings for the superstructure of the Ashbrooke, or Alnwick. My late Grandfather worked on the Ashbrooke and I'm trying to build a model of her.
> Thanks Barry.


barry
i have the g. a .plans of the prestwick, before she had her flying bridge
she is the same as the alnwick, and ashbrook, your welcome to a copy
i was chief engineer on alnwick, prestwick, and other tyne tugs
if your grandfather was called gibson i was with him on the ashbrook
1956 barny bell was the skipper
i live in jarrow so get in touch, you can have a copy

tommy lightfoot


----------



## goelette

I am just about to post photos of the tug Ocean Golf, which was laid down by P.K.Harris as Stranton in 1959. It was bought by McAllister Towing of Montreal and towed to Canada by another Harris-built vessel, Salvage Monarch. It was then completed at Sorel as Helen M. McAllister [Another Stranton was built for Tees and Hartlepool Port Authority later the same year]
It was extensively rebuilt in 1997 with a new 360 degree visibility wheelhouse. It was also re-engined with rebuilt GMs, it was then renamed Ocean Golf by her owners, Groupe Ocean, which has acquired McAllister's Montreal operation.
Thanks to her 50 years in fresh water, her hull is in superb condition, and she is set to go on for many years yet.
That hull was billed as the first hydroconic hull in the Western Hemisphere when she arrived in Montreal for the first time. The reason that she came to Canada was that McAllister Towing of New York, partnered with Sogemines of Belgium to take over towing in Montreal in time for the opening of the St.Lawrence Seaway, and they needed new tugs in a hurry. Stranton was nearing completion, and they bought her off the stocks. Salvage Monarch was building at the Harris yard for Pyke Salvage & Navigation Co Ltd, whch McAllister had also bought out, and one thing led to another! 
It may be hard to realize now, but a twin screw 1200 bhp diesel tug was considered to be state of the art in 1959.


----------



## c blinston's gr-daughter

*M.S.C. Sovereign query...*

Hi, I'm wondering whether you or anyone else knows anything about this tug? My grandad Charles Blinston was the tugmaster (i think) on this but I don't know anything other than that. Where might I go to find more information? Anything would be good, but a photo would be amazing. Or does anyone remember working on the tug or even knew him?
Hope someone can help... Thanks!




sandman said:


> Tugs Built By Pk Harris Are As Follows
> 1955. Prestwick,ashbrooke,alnwick Bamburgh 119tons Each.sidney Cove 245.90 Tons,m.s.c Sabre,sceptre 147 Tons Each,jarrara/hove 107 Tons.
> 1956. M.s.c Scimitar 147 Tons,marsden 122 Tons.
> 1957.m.s.c Sovereign 147 Tons,delphinus 178.60 Tons,diligent,dominant 161 Tons,carrickfergus 101 Tons
> 1958. Lady Cecilia/licorne/taikoo Wanchun/tay Tam. 162 Tons,tur/lew 113 Tons,thunderer 208 Tons,hazelgarth 230 Tons,hart,seaton 145 Tons Each
> 1959,stanton/helen M Mcallister 152tons,throstan/taqatwar 145 Tons,willowgarth 230tons,st Woolos,llanwern 152 Tons,ekole Creek 158 Tons,stranton 145 Tons,salvage Monarch 219 Tons,orkan 113 Tons,clomel/cruiser 207 Tons,cashel/portgarth 207 Tons
> 1960.burgermaster Vandamme 150 Tons,meeching 152 Tons.foundation vibert 236 tons
> 1961 Maplegarth,cedergarth 213 Tons,m.s.c Tern,tallisman 124 Tons Each
> 1962 Svarta Bjorn,castor 275.56 Tons Each
> 1963 Pollux 253 Tons,brittonia/decca Navigator 568.75 Tons,last Tug Under Pk Harris,then On It Became Appledore Shipbuilders,in The 50,60s They Built Many Smaller Tugs With The Hydroclonic Hull Shape.


----------



## meechingman

Three pix in the gallery here!

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/109344/title/sovereign/cat/516
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/323145/title/sovereign/cat/516
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/334709/title/m-s-c-sovereign/cat/516

A google search for 'msc sovereign' will bring up at least five more

Andy G


----------



## bob2bob

MSC Sovereign.
Hi , I remember your Gr Grandfather,when he was skipper of the Sovereign B shift, the mate was John Steele, no1 deckhand Dave Perry, no2 deckhand was Colin Leonard, can`t remember the engineer, I am still in touch with Colin. he is contactable on this site and the Daniel Adamson web site hope this helps. John


----------



## Peter Dryden

meechingman said:


> I'm guessing she was re-engined at some point. Many of the Harris builds seem to have had Lister Blackstone diesels and 1700hp seems rather higher than other Harris tugs of the same era.


The Tugs built for the Tyne, Alnwick, Ashrooke Bamburgh etc had Ex US War surplus GM Diesels fitted


----------



## Pete Humphrey

BarryG said:


> Thanks for the replys. I did write to the shipyard sometime ago but unfortunatly they didn't reply. Pat Wiggett at the North Devon Maritime Museum was very helpfull. She told me that the hydroconic tug plans had to be returned to Burness Corlet as soon as the tugs were finished. When Burness Corlet changed over to CAD all the old paper plans were throwen out. NE Murray in Kent owns the Nore Swale ex Alnwick but so far hasn't replied to letters or e mails. Would the Ashbrooke and her sisters have been in the shipping press eg.The Motor Ship?


As a new member Ive just logged in for the first time and have been viewing PK Harris tugs. PK was my wifes GG father, and Fred (his son ) continued the company. In the archives of DMT I have seen the plans of tugs ( excepting the Hydroconic ). They had not been catalogued at that time. Some materials ( plans ) were in the Personal possession of J Venus ( CEO )sadly now deceased. Applegarth and Alnwick were among them. This was in 2014.


----------



## BillH

Pete Humphrey said:


> As a new member Ive just logged in for the first time and have been viewing PK Harris tugs. PK was my wifes GG father, and Fred (his son ) continued the company. In the archives of DMT I have seen the plans of tugs ( excepting the Hydroconic ). They had not been catalogued at that time. Some materials ( plans ) were in the Personal possession of J Venus ( CEO )sadly now deceased. Applegarth and Alnwick were among them. This was in 2014.


Don't think APPLEGARTH would have been there as she was a steam tug built in the early 1950's at Aberdeen


----------



## BarryGibson

tommy lightfoot said:


> barry
> i have the g. a .plans of the prestwick, before she had her flying bridge
> she is the same as the alnwick, and ashbrook, your welcome to a copy
> i was chief engineer on alnwick, prestwick, and other tyne tugs
> if your grandfather was called gibson i was with him on the ashbrook
> 1956 barny bell was the skipper
> i live in jarrow so get in touch, you can have a copy
> 
> tommy lightfoot





tommy lightfoot said:


> i have the g.a. drawings of the prestwick, i was on the ashbrook with your
> grandfather if he was on in 1955 then i went chief of the alnwick, then the
> prestwick, also a short stint on the george 5th
> was your grandfather called gibson i can let you have a copy of the drawings
> let me know your address
> regards
> tommy lightfoot
> the prestwick is identical to the ashbrook but had a flying bridge added
> 1958 during the tugmans strike


Hello Mr Lightfoot,
Sorry for the very late response, I'd stopped checking the website. My grandfather was John Gibson who was I believe in the engine room on the Ashbrooke. If your offer of a copy of the Prestwick drawings is available I'd like to take you up on it. I'd be happy to pay what ever expenses if you could send me a copy. 
I've been able to make some progress on my model but I'm finding it very hard to do it only using photographs. Not of them seem to be at the right angle for what I want. 
I've attached a couple of photos that may bring back some memories. My grandfather,John, is wearing the brimmed hat. Sadly I have no memories of him as I was only 4 when he passed away.

Regards 

Barry Gibson.


----------

